# Loaded up the smoker with some cheese



## big casino (Jul 19, 2012)

I used the A-Maze-N saw dust smoker loaded with Apple













Cheese71912.jpg



__ big casino
__ Jul 19, 2012






top left to right: Gouda, Tomato Basil, Garlic, Colby Jack English Farm House Cheddar

bottom left to right: Salami, Brick, Swiss, Colb Jack, Vermont Cheddar

I used my MES30, with out turning on the element, it was around 75 here today, I left out the chip loader and had the vent wide open, the A-Maze-N kept on chuggin nice TBS for around 3 hours, It kept the inside of the smoker around 85 to 95 degrees with a couple of highs at 100, I had to keep a close eye on her open the door a few times to lower the temp,

I know I am supposed to wrap them and age them in a fridge for a couple of weeks but I Had to give some a try, and already the cheddar has a great flavor

Thanks for lookin,

Harry


----------



## bweist (Jul 20, 2012)

Cheese looks awful good Harry!

Bill


----------



## daveomak (Jul 20, 2012)

Harry, morning...   looks good to me... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






.....   Dave


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 20, 2012)

AWESOME Color!

Next time, try placing a few jugs of ice in the water pan

This will help keep the temps down

TJ


----------



## big casino (Jul 20, 2012)

Thanks guys, I tried a piece of the colby jack this morning and again with out aging, the flavor is better than any I have ever bought.

Todd, I have read that about the ice b4 and I completely didn't even think about that last night while I was watching the maverick so closely

BTW awesome gadget,  so glad I bought one! I think I might need a pellet burner one of these days


----------



## driedstick (Jul 20, 2012)

Looks good I am going to try my new pellet burner next weekend, with some cheese too hot here right now 105 yesterday, did a dry run with pellet tube smoker and that this is awesome. You will be happy with it.


----------



## tjohnson (Jul 30, 2012)

Done Aging yet?

TJ


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 31, 2012)

Looking great Harry. Have you broken into it yet?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 31, 2012)

Is it cheese yet? That looks good, I like the different varieties.


----------



## big casino (Aug 5, 2012)

yep, we have been snacking on it, the softer cheeses took on the smoke a little better than those hard cheddars, I probably could have left the cheddar in a couple more hours

the brick, gouda, colbyjack and swiss are perfect, and those happen to be our favorite snacky cheeses anyway, but that tomato basil cheese is really interesting and I am going to try that in an omlette


----------



## jrod62 (Aug 5, 2012)

cheese looks good,

I need to smoke some more but got to wait until the temp get cooler.

Been over a 100 for last month. Even night time is only getting down in the 80's


----------



## big casino (Aug 5, 2012)

yeah, it has been pretty hot around here too, but the day I smoked this batch it was unusually chilly for a  day in July


----------



## mushand (Aug 6, 2012)

I have has 100+ days in Missouri so I have put ice under my cheese


----------

